# Rimless 40 Gallon Tank Build



## Evan0401 (Sep 24, 2013)

I am planning to build a rimless 40 gallon long tank if I can't get one off craigslist in the next week or so, but need to know about bracing for the tank. Do I need to eurobrace the tank? If so, how would I (I have never built a tank before)? The dimensions will be 48"x12"x16". Also, would 6mm plate glass be sufficient?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Evan and welcome to the forum. Unfortunately, I'm not too familiar with building tanks. I'd suggest checking out youtube. Also, you might try calling some local glass companies and asking their advice. 

Good luck and post pics when you're finished!


----------

